# TFO Mangrove vs new Mangrove Coast



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Anyone have experience with both of these rods in a 6wt? I've casted the original mangrove in a 6wt but not the new coast. Interested if the action is any different. TIA!


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

It's a little different yeah. 

The Mangrove Coast blank has a little more backbone and a little faster action. I think the Mangrove Coast turns over into the wind a little better and also generates a little more line speed. I haven't heard anyone say anything bad about it.

In fact most of my clients on my boat and customers at the shop that throw one end up picking one up for themselves


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

I can't speak to the original mangrove, but I am really impressed with the mangrove coast. Lawn casted the mangrove coast 10 side by side with a Scott tidal 10 and really preferred the mangrove coast. More backbone, but still good feel. I could get an extra 10 feet distance out of the TFO.


----------



## dtaylo1066 (Sep 28, 2021)

How about Mangrove Coast vs the new LK Legacy?


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Also how it compares to the Axiom 2.

sorry for the hijack


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

The axiom 2 is a much faster rod compared to the original mangrove


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

I have MC and A2.


Jon Miller said:


> The axiom 2 is a much faster rod compared to the original mangrove


Yup, I have both, I prefer the medium/fast action of the MC, the A2 is much faster.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Axiom is faster than MC. MC has more speed than original Mangrove. I fish an axiom 2 8 wt on days with the wind is over 15 here in TX. Fish a 6wt MC on days less than 10 when I’m using smaller flies (#4-8). Axiom 2X is FAST and my son felt the need to over line 7wt with SA grand slam 8 wt line, which. Pairs nicely. No experience with the others. Love that new 6 wt MC and need to get a 7 MC.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Love my 10wt MC rod is light and throws well


----------

